# Who Got Some Treee Rats!??



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

i ended up with 3 and my buddy i was huntin with got 1  who else got some?


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

My sons, 13 & 10, and I got 2. It wasn't too bad for their first squirrel still hunt with .22's.

It was a good day int the woods.


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

congrats 2 you and your boys


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i didnt even get my gun out. it was all about my ten year olds first hunt.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Cool way to start him out hunting!


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Seems to be a lot of squirrels this year.Between myself and my cousin we have bagged 19.My wife made squirrel stew(of course she wouldnt eat it)that was the best I have ever had.Good luck to every one else.


----------



## Quakmaster316 (May 9, 2004)

Got one red behind my grandpas barn destroyin evrthing barken at everyone well yesterday the 410 took care of him


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

I took my younger sister out for a hunt and managed to take my limit in less than 1.5 hours. In fact, we got the first one after being in the woods for roughly 3 minutes! My sister sure is looking forward to the day she's able to pull the trigger as well, but that's still a few years away.

For the first one we got, we had just sat down on a large, fallen log and had about 20 yards of open space on the ground to shoot in almost any direction, excluding a few small pieces of ground cover. I was attempting to use my .22, though I know it's not the best for early season since most of the nuts are still up in the trees (and i didn't plan on shooting my .22 skyward). After just a few minutes there's a ton of commonition behind us and I tell my sister to turn around because some squirrels are coming in quick! 2 grays close the distance to us fast and I make some noises in an attempt to get them to stop so I can set the crosshairs on them. 

My .22 is sighted in at ~50 yards to shoot a hair high and I practice out to 100 yards with it often. In fact, just the day before I was shooting those kinds of distances. So these squirrels appear at ~20 yards and I am thinking to myself how low I need to aim. Then they close to distance to ~10 before they finally stop because they notice me. I pull up the gun the rest of the way and look through the scope - I see nothing! I put the gun down, yep, they are still there. So I quickly pull it up and I can't see a damn thing! :tdo12: I put the gun down again and they start to take off. The first is gone and the second jumps onto the base of a tree. I take a look at my scope and see it's still on 9x zoom! DOH! I quickly turn it all of the way down to 3 and pull it up again, set the crosshairs on the squirrel, and squeeze the trigger. Krack! The branch right over the squirrels head blows to pieces! Luckly he's still there. So I aim a bit lower - no cigar. A third shot and I hit him square in the head and we had the first in the bag.

I decided at that point to go get the 20ga instead. Upon returning to the woods, my sister said that she'd rather stalk them then sit, which is ok with me with the scatter gun. So we start off. She's quickly losing attention and poking something growing on a fallen tree instead of keeping up. I spy a squirrel up ahead bobbing in the branches, whisper to my sister to keep up and make the stalk. I am almost all of the way there when he appears much closer than expected on his way back down the tree. BOOM(!) and we have #2. My sister starts paying better attention and keeping up after this point. :lol: 

We soon find another clearing, though this one much larger and my sister suggests sitting. We can see a number of squirrels in the distance, but nothing in range of the 20ga ... where is that .22 again?! Eventually we have one on the edges of being in range and I debate the shot, but decided to take it. The first shot yields nothing and the squirrel jumps back onto a tree, but the follow up shot drops it like a rock - #3 in the bag.

While picking up #3, my sister spies another and suggests we make a stalk. She's got it all planned out with respect to where we will walk to sneak in range so I stick to her plan (as I am the one with the gun and obviously walking in front). Her plan works and we get in range - boom(!) and #4 is in the bag. 

They are all grays up until this point, so I ask my sister if we should hunt for an elusive fox instead. She decides that we can unless a gray offers a really close shot. So off we go passing grays here and there. Eventually I spy a fox, but it's way up in a tree and I lose it among some more grays. Then my sister suggests that we perhaps call it a day, so I ask her if she is sure she wants to head in so soon. She replies with "Look, there's a squirrel right behind you!" I turn and here's this gray squirrel at 20 yards on the ground. First he's facing the other way, then he's broadside, but there's brush blocking his upper end. Then he's coming head on towards us ... I am waiting for the perfect shot still. Now he's digging and his head is buried in the ground, lol. Finally at 15 yards he's sideways with his head out and I seal with deal with one last BOOM! #5 was finally in the bag.  

The only dissapointing part of the entire morning was that I forgot the camera.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I live between Hartford and Watervliet.............if you get those squirrels and are not going to do anything with the tails could I have them. I use them for tying flys.......just let me know where I can pick them up and I will be more then glad to. Also would tie some flys for you if your a fly fisherman.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Well i went out the first three days and shot 15 myself...Me and my hunting buddies cleaned up as a group of 4 we got 41...I'm done for a while now..i'm sick of cleaning them...and plus my squirrel recipes are limited at this time..:lol:


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

2PawsRiver said:


> I live between Hartford and Watervliet.............if you get those squirrels and are not going to do anything with the tails could I have them. I use them for tying flys.......just let me know where I can pick them up and I will be more then glad to. Also would tie some flys for you if your a fly fisherman.


Don't really ever get any squirrels, but I can send ya some deer tails if you'd like. That is once I start shooting some


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2003)

2 paws,
Do you ever head over this way fishing? I could save some up for you. Let me know.


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

i got a few from this year and about 20 from last year....i live in kalamazoo its thats near you, there all yoursotherwise i could possible send em. Congrats to0 ya'll successful squirrel hunters:evilsmile 

By the way- squirrel jerkey is AWESOME!!! i was givin it away at school today and after people would eat it they ask what it was and its priceless the look on everyones face:yikes: :lol: :lol: :evilsmile when ya tell em its squirrel


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

We got our limit in the first hour after day break, came back grilled them up and just kicked back, took the dog out a bit more and just enjoyed the day.

A guy walking back to a pond had a stroke!:yikes: but there was nothing I could do, the ambulance got there fairly quick.
Hope he's ok.


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

lets see some more of those squirrel pics.....lookin awesome ya'll


----------



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

Just got one (gray) today was more scouting,than hunting tree rats, but if i would have had my rifle i would of limited out. I was hunting with a iron sight hand gun ruger mark II


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I got a pat, a grey and a black on Friday in about two hours with the .22. Could have had 4 other squirrels if they would have slowed down. I hit another pat, missed two others and saw about ten more on the ground, but every time they moved an inch, their head moved 3.


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

whats a pat?


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

hunter5054 said:


> whats a pat?


partirdge


----------

